# Top butt sirloin carving station?



## ChefMike09 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I'll get right to the point, i'm catering a wedding for 75 ppl Sept 6th. For the main buffet they are getting plated salad, green beans, mash, chicken (airline) fettuccine Alfredo and a chef carving station. Can anyone give me some advice on how much top butt sirloin i should have cooked? Also can someone give me a time/temp on how to cook top butt in a NON convection oven? Its been a few years since I have used such a cut and I have always cooked it in an Alto-Sham!! THANKS!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I believe you can get away with 3 maybe 4. 
I take off the cap and roast them whole. 
I don't see why you can't use a conventional oven to do the same thing as an Alto-sham.
250 degrees for 3-4 hours and a rest should give you medium rare to medium.


----------

